# Airboatin` the Chatahoochee



## Chris Horsman (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone know of any lawful impediment why I couldn`t take my airboat on the Chatahoochee. I just moved to Marietta and that river is calling to me.....HELP


----------



## DSMITTY (Jun 23, 2010)

*boat*

you can take it any time you want. i see people all the time out there on them


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 24, 2010)

Actually that is where the Douglas County Rescue boat runs alot. It is a cam o Diamondback. I have met the guy but can't remember his name. He goes by Sniper on Southern Airboat forum I believe. Wait till this winter when they drop Allatoona and you can have a blast riding up there with the shallow water, mud flats, and no other traffic.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. Any one wanna come with?
Also I`d like to take a few `gator hunters just to learn some new areas. Man I`m jonesing for the marsh.......


----------



## Smokey (Jun 29, 2010)

Check with pdsniper here on Woodies.  If it's airboatin' I'd be willing to bet he knows the answer.


----------



## gatorstick (Jul 5, 2010)

George.Lainhart@delta.com

He's the guy you mentioned. He knows North Georgia well. Drop him a line, I'm sure he'll respond.

 Lake Seminole in SW Georgia is very good airboating territory. Stay/put it at Wingates Lodge as they are airboat friendly. 

 Have run the river a little bit by Eufalau & it is ok but the NWR will give you a little grief about an airboat. (I don't think what they tell you is legal but do you have time to question?)

 Have also run the North end of Lake Blackshere near Cordele. A little bit of running there. 

 In SC have hunted Lake Moultrie on the Cooper river. When the water is low, the running is great.

 Mobile Bay North of Hwy 90 has a lot of very good running too.


----------



## 84BravoJ8 (Aug 17, 2010)

Chris Horsman said:


> Thanks guys. Any one wanna come with?
> Also I`d like to take a few `gator hunters just to learn some new areas. Man I`m jonesing for the marsh.......



Hey Chris,

If you ever need someone to go with.............let me know, I would also like to learn to hunt gator!


----------

